
AskHN Any idea who is behind this caustic (and rather funny) Twitter account? - swombat
http://twitter.com/hackernewstips
======
michael_dorfman
Some brilliant stuff there. My favorite:

 _Try an A/B test where B is a redirect to Google. Users assume it was their
mistake & search for you again, thus improving your clickthroughs_

~~~
swombat
I quite liked:

 _Today, @PaulG claimed there is no tech bubble. In unrelated news,
@AdKeeperInc raised $40 mil. in funding for "Delicious, for banner ads"._

------
kongqiu
Would be funny if it were @paulg. Or the guy behind @MayorEmanuel...

